

Free collection of formatters, validators, encoders, minifiers, and more - miduil
https://www.freeformatter.com/

======
miduil
It was posted here [three years
ago]([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2817909](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2817909)),
so I thought it might make sense submitting it again. (:

